# My Son, The Graduate....



## lesofprimus (May 24, 2005)

My Son, Ryan, has graduated from High School... Whoo Hoo................

He has been accepted to Lindenwood University in Missouri to play Inline Hockey, with a Scholarship to boot...... He is also going to try and play for the Lacrosse team....

Pics below...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 24, 2005)

Congrats Les! - Wow, an inline hockey scholarship! I played for many years, both in line and ice. Good looking boy, takes after his mom I see!  I wish him all the best! 8)


----------



## Maestro (May 24, 2005)

Wow ! You Americans know how to make a graduation party.

We don't even receive our diplomas directly from the hands of the principal... We receive it by mail ! The lone party that is made is in a reserved restorant (generally in a "high-class" hotel) and that's it. Nothing more.

I don't regret I didn't went to mine when I graduated from High School.


----------



## evangilder (May 25, 2005)

Wow! Congrats Ryan! Pretty cool, man. It's funny, we are close to the same age and your kid is graduating high school, mine is about a year from kindergarten!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 25, 2005)

LoL.. Thx guys...

FBJ, I play and coach both ice and inline... We just won the Mississippi HS State Championship..... I played some Semi-pro, but blew out the knee and the rest is history.....


----------



## BombTaxi (May 25, 2005)

I wish there was something like that in the UK. We just get our A-Level results in the post  I'll be graduating from my BA course in July, I pretty much walk up there, shake the Chancellors hand, and clear off - again, my actual certificate comes in the post. Im only going cos my mum and dad want to see it, otherwise I'd save the time and the 100 and odd mile journey back up here and go to my MA graduation next year instead.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 25, 2005)

Good stuff les! Congrats to your boy!


And Maestro, things have obviously changed if you only get them by mail now. These whipper snappers today!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 25, 2005)

Thx Skimm....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 25, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> LoL.. Thx guys...
> 
> FBJ, I play and coach both ice and inline... We just won the Mississippi HS State Championship..... I played some Semi-pro, but blew out the knee and the rest is history.....



No Sh*t! Les! I stopped playing about 2 years ago, I keep saying I'm going to try to get back into it. In 86 I had a training camp invite for the Saginaw Gears (I think they also go by the Generals). At 27 I would of been the oldest guy there. My second love is hockey, aviation is first, the wife, well, #3 isn't all that bad  

Where did you play semi pro?


----------



## evangilder (May 25, 2005)

Wow, FBJ! Many years ago I saw a game between the Saginaw Gears and the Dayton Gems. It ended up with a bench clearing brawl. Great game!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 25, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Wow, FBJ! Many years ago I saw a game between the Saginaw Gears and the Dayton Gems. It ended up with a bench clearing brawl. Great game!



No kidding - probably someone I knew!


----------



## evangilder (May 25, 2005)

Could be, but this was back in the 70s. I was pretty young and at the time, didn't really know much about the game. But the fights were great!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 25, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Could be, but this was back in the 70s. I was pretty young and at the time, didn't really know much about the game. But the fights were great!



Naw - that was before my time. I played pretty competitive hockey from the mid 80s until the ealy 90s. After that I was washed up


----------



## Erich (May 25, 2005)

Les a hearty congrats from an old man.........Geez let's see now my kids graduated............ah when was that ?

in any case best of health and much success for all 

E


----------



## Medvedya (May 25, 2005)

Congratulations to your son Les - better gear yourself up those phone calls asking for more money when he's at Uni though! Beer, girls, parties - it's a busy life!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 25, 2005)

Congrats Les 8) I cant wait till I do my A-Levels


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 25, 2005)

yeah mkae sure you pass on my congratulations (because he of course knows me, and will be thrilled when you say "the lancaster kicks ass says well done")...........

na i mean it really..........

and i'm hoping to do A-level maths, history and physics............


----------



## Medvedya (May 25, 2005)

A-Levels and the sixth form are much better than any schooling before it.

The best thing about it is that the majority of people suddenly reach an age when they want to develop their _own_ identities, and not just follow the crowd.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 25, 2005)

I wanna take History, Graphics, Chemistry, ICT, Maths and maybe Photography.


----------



## Medvedya (May 25, 2005)

Erm - you only need three! Even Oxford and Cambridge only want three A-Levels. (admittedly it's gotta be AAA, and get through the interview) Still, I think people who take more than three are just taking a pointless risk.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 25, 2005)

I know, but If im going to stay on and take A-Levels I figure ill eek as much out of them as I can.


----------



## Medvedya (May 25, 2005)

Eek out what though? They're just a means to an end. I.E going to Uni.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 25, 2005)

Im interested in all those subjects (barring maths) and I just want to learn more about them.


----------



## trackend (May 25, 2005)

Send my regards to your boy Les and wish him well for the future from me please.
The only time I've ever been inside a college was to see my missus receive her degree it was quite a proud day for me I can tell you.
She worked bloody hard for 3 years while doing a full time Nurses job.


----------



## Erich (May 25, 2005)

and congrats to the Mrs., Track ! 

My wife is working on her masters of counseling at the present some of which is being done on-line and through a bazillion paper courses.........arg !

♪


----------



## trackend (May 25, 2005)

We couldnt use the dining room for 2 years as it was buried in her medical books and papers one time she crashed her lap top and lost an 8000 word disitation I spent all night typing it back in for her from her long hand notes ready for the next day I can tell you I soon made sure she had the auto save working every 5 minutes.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 25, 2005)

Grest stuff Track, my wife is an RN - Labor and Delivery


----------



## trackend (May 25, 2005)

Good on her Fly give her my best wish. My wiife started off in theater as a scrub nurse she has worked in general practice for the last 20 years and is now a Nurse Practioner. She's got a much better head on her shoulders than me.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 25, 2005)

trackend said:


> She's got a much better head on her shoulders than me.



Don't they all


----------



## evangilder (May 25, 2005)

I have a tremendous amount of respect for nurses. They have some crazy hours and I am sure that there are folks that aren't exactly model patients.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 25, 2005)

trackend said:


> Good on her Fly give her my best wish. My wiife started off in theater as a scrub nurse she has worked in general practice for the last 20 years and is now a Nurse Practioner. She's got a much better head on her shoulders than me.


That sounds much like the path my sister took. Congratulations to her.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 25, 2005)

Thanks for all the congrats guys........


----------



## mosquitoman (May 25, 2005)

I'm doing BscBiochemistry at the moment and I'm thinking of doing a PhD aswell


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 25, 2005)

mosquitoman said:


> I'm doing BscBiochemistry at the moment and I'm thinking of doing a PhD aswell



Excellent! Will you be known then as "Professor Mossie"


----------



## mosquitoman (May 25, 2005)

I was thinking along the lines of Doctor deHavilland myself


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 25, 2005)

mosquitoman said:


> I was thinking along the lines of Doctor deHavilland myself


----------



## Soren (May 25, 2005)

Congrats to you and your boy primus !  

They grow up quickly huh ?


----------



## Medvedya (May 25, 2005)

Would you want to work at Porton Down? Developing those countermeasures for biological nasties?


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 25, 2005)

Soren said:


> Congrats to you and your boy primus !
> 
> They grow up quickly huh ?


I never did. I refuse!


----------



## mosquitoman (May 25, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> Would you want to work at Porton Down? Developing those countermeasures for biological nasties?



Well I'd need to pass my first year exams that I really should be revising for at the moment


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2005)

Congrats to your boy, Les. Give him a beer for me.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 26, 2005)

I'll have one for you too Adler, just 'coz I'm in the mood.


----------



## trackend (May 27, 2005)

I fancy a beer too could you post one for me please Skim


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 27, 2005)

Sorry, I drank 'em all.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 27, 2005)

Oh you dont need to have a beer for me, Ill just have one too.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 27, 2005)

Just don't give em a BUDWISER!


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 27, 2005)

I wouldn't. I never touch that crap.


----------



## trackend (May 27, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Sorry, I drank 'em all.


 Thats alright skim Ive got a pint of boiler maker on the go.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 27, 2005)

Hmmm...... Buttweiser!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2005)

Budweisser is piss water!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 31, 2005)

100% agreed..... Unfortunatly, I live in an area of the United States, where Bud Light is considered the popular beer to drink... 

Christ, they think Amberbock is an imported beer........

The Southern Rednecks are a bane to human existence, and should be summarily exterminated... DAM DEY SO DUM........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2005)

LOL. Ahh its good to live in the land of Beer!


----------



## plan_D (May 31, 2005)

To beer, the cause of and solution to all lifes problems.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2005)

True that. Nastrovia my friend!


----------



## plan_D (May 31, 2005)

Talk about beer gets me going with stuff like; BEER! The drug in a can. Holiday in a glass. Liquid bread, it's good for you. I could kiss and hug it, but I'd rather chug it. 

Oh yeah, and well done to your son, les... 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2005)

I will be on a liquid diet this weekend and Rock im Park.

And I raise another glass to your son.


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 18, 2006)

Congrats Les!!

Wish him all the best for the future.

James.


----------



## k9kiwi (Oct 19, 2006)

Kia Kaha young Primus.

May your spark be brighter than your Forebears.

And more peacefull.

The rest of the world willing.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 19, 2006)

Guys, this thread is over a year old.... He's already been in college for a year and a half.... Check the dates on the threads gang...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## Matt308 (Oct 19, 2006)

Adler you just trying to up your postings. Admit it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 19, 2006)

there's been a lot of revival of old threads recently, it's very odd in some cases


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2006)

A you referring to our local Canadian Rapper or someone else...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 19, 2006)

in general really........


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok then, I suppose there have been a couple of people, you only have to browse through the old threads that are now new to see it...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 19, 2006)

makes you realise just how long we've been on here when you see some of them though


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 19, 2006)

When did you start Lanc?!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 19, 2006)

take a gander to my right, December 2003, the 20th i believe it was..........


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 19, 2006)

$hit. Didn't even see it. 

You've been busy.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 19, 2006)

the only one's who've been here longer in terms of majoy members are Trackend (earlier the same day as me  he doesn't post any more though) and Crazy, which is logical as it's his site


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2006)

You forgot Horse...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 19, 2006)

So where can I get some history of this place?

Who's site is it?
How the moderators were identified?
What roles the moderators as individuals play?
Are these roles scripted or just mutual trust? {not sure if I'm imagining this to be more complicated than it actually is}
Where the server physically resides?
What kind of equipment supports this site?

I've seen some pics of Les in his reclining command center, but am curious about the behind the scene activities.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 19, 2006)

Horse's site...
I wanted to be a moderator...I asked. But then again I asked when the site was really small and it needed them Nowadays the other mods do the job 10 times better so I just sit there and look important


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 19, 2006)

Lucky [email protected] 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 19, 2006)

if you remember correctly CC i asked for you  i still have the PMs if you want


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 19, 2006)

> I've seen some pics of Les in his reclining command center, but am curious about the behind the scene activities.


The hell u say... Never had a pic posted of me at my "reclining command center..." I think the pic ur thinking of was one of the many Miscellaneous Debris pics Ive posted...


> How the moderators were identified?
> What roles the moderators as individuals play?
> Are these roles scripted or just mutual trust? {not sure if I'm imagining this to be more complicated than it actually is}


Usually, horse asks a member to move up, although there have been several instances where myself or one of the other Mods have requested someone to move up, so to speak...

Evangilder was promoted recently to a Site Admin as his knowledge of certain things enhances our security here, and he's usually around to handle the things that us Mods cant when horse isnt around... 

Flyboyjoe was asked recently, by the urging of several of us, to become the Tech guy here... 

I personally was asked by horse many many moons ago to be a Mod because of my ability to control situations and basically be the "Goon" around town... I didnt get the monkier Minister of Whoopass for nothing....

As for roles, there are none... We all back each other up, and have all been close for the last 2 years or so, with some of us talking on the phone together and even visiting each other... The Mod crew we have here is a pretty tight and works together very well, with no differences or disputes between us... Horse picked us good lol...

Also, if u havent noticed, 90% of the Mods/Admins have prior military service, which makes a difference, no offense to u CC of course hehe...


----------



## Henk (Oct 19, 2006)

Les, how many moons back? Interesting to see that you guys do communicate and get together. Now Les why is CC a Mod? 

NO offense CC.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 19, 2006)

U'd have to ask CC that question Henk, but Im sure its because the site needed help and no one was helpin, so CC offered to help...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 19, 2006)

Re: command chair - Must have been Les. Makes me chuckle thinking about it. Sorry for confusion. I must have momentarily confused you for a techno-puke. I was out of line.

Thanks for the candid response. I find the forum more than a little fascinating and had wondered about the internal workings of such a well oiled machine. I have to give all the moderators kudos for making it look so easy. Perhaps someday Horse will give a tutorial to us tadpoles about the conception of this universe and what motivated him. I am still left wanting.

The FNG.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 20, 2006)

I dont know I got asked to be a moderator around the same time as Les and them. I said yes. I think I was still in Iraq when I was asked to be one.

The cool thing about the mod group is that we all pretty much do get along. Even if we dont agree on a particular subject we support each other and got each others backs.

Being over here in Europe it is hard to meet up with the guys in the states but next time that I am in there neck of the woods I am going to look them up. The same is good for them too. All they have to do is tell me when they want to come to Germany and they have a place to stay. Im still hoping Les and his son will come over to Germany next year for Rock im Park and meet up with me and plan_D. It is one hell of a good time!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 21, 2006)

Henk said:


> Les, how many moons back? Interesting to see that you guys do communicate and get together. Now Les why is CC a Mod?
> 
> NO offense CC.



Im the femme fatale, I seduce morons and get them to tell me everything...then report back.


----------



## Henk (Oct 22, 2006)

He he he...
So CC you are in other words a snitch?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 22, 2006)

It has been known...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 22, 2006)

hence we call her the snitch b!tch.........


----------



## evangilder (Oct 24, 2006)

Geez, by the time this thread dies, we will be toasting his _college_ graduation! 

As for mod/adminship, I was approached by Medvedya a while back. I thought, why not? I get on nowadays at least once a day and check for some things and lurk a bit. Been real busy with work and some new photo gigs are coming down the pipeline. I don't want to say too much yet, but it looks like the end of the year is going to be effing cool. I will have some great new stuff to share soon...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 25, 2006)

Cant wait to see it evan. You allways share some good stuff. I really like your pics.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks! I enjoy taking them, but it's no fun if I can't share them.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey I really appreciate you guys taking the time to give the FNG some background on how the site became what it is.

Thanks.


----------

